# Show off your little stallions



## starminis (Jul 24, 2005)

My husband and I were just talking about stallions. We have 3 stallion 33.5 and up. But we don't have a little stallion. We are looking at buying a little stallion and were woundering what everyone had in their barn.









SHOW ME YOUR LITTLE STALLIONS 32" and under... lets show off the little boys.

If the stallion is for sale PM me.


----------



## Secret Hills Ranch (Jul 24, 2005)

I have a 2 year old that I am debating on selling by Grosshill Dandys Special Edition. He is black and white, I don't have a pic of him right now though...



I'm not sure how tall he will be, but he is 31 inches right now...


----------



## chandab (Jul 24, 2005)

My yearling bay stallion is currently 31" and is supposed to mature about 32/33".

He's in my avatar (pasture picture). FYI - he's a Buckeroo grandson.


----------



## maryann (Jul 24, 2005)

This is Pride, He is WCMH. AMHA, AMHR and 30 inches tall.






This is Sunny, He is WCMHR, AMHA, AMHR and also 30 inches tall


----------



## Miniequine (Jul 24, 2005)

This is Little John, my 29" stallion, as a yearling and then this spring.

He is now 2, but I don't have my pics. back yet...

Sandy


----------



## minimomNC (Jul 24, 2005)

This is my yearling 29" stallion, Glen. He really is fun and has been doing pretty good for us so far.


----------



## Loess Hills (Jul 24, 2005)

This is Circle S Aces High AMHA/AMHR, 30.5", Arabian-type miniature. He is standing next to a 4 foot picket fence.











And Hobby Knolls Buster Image, 32", AMHA/AMHR, who is for sale.


----------



## Becky (Jul 24, 2005)

Here are my 3 boys:

Harts Tip Top Flash 31.75" of pure beauty and grace. Sire of National Champions, Top 10's and World Champions.






Redrock Incognito 29.50" absolutely correct and the sire of colorful foals. He is winning on the AMHA show circuit this year and will go to the World show. Incognito is FOR SALE! I'm keeping some daughters and a son.






Last but not least, is Redrock Ahoy Captain SOS 29.50". He is just starting his breeding career as a 4 yr old and I can't wait for his foals next year!


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2005)

Here is a recent (ungroomed) pic of my tiny guy, Magic Mist All Revved Up. He's a yearling and 28", he will mature around 30". He's out of Mountain Highs AMayZing and by RSB Rowdy Sugar Buck, and a full brother to my gelding Magic Mist AMayZingly Rowdy. We did have this colt for sale last year but decided to keep him. To buy a comparable stallion would cost a LOT more than what we were asking for him.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 24, 2005)

WOW You guyz have some gorgeous stallions!!!


----------



## Aubrey715 (Jul 24, 2005)

This is our main herd sire. His name is Lucky Four Silvers Rebel Legacy. He is a 1999 AMHR National Grand Champion as well as a 1999 AMHA Top Ten Futurity Champion. He is the sire of Pride the horse Mary Ann posted. He is 29.5 inches tall. He consistenly has small foals no matter how tall the mare.






This is our stallion Lucky Four Rebels Reno. He is sired by the famous Sids Rebel. He is also a Supreme Halter Champion. He had his first foals this year for us and he produced a variety of colors. He is 30 inches tall.






This is our stallion Gander Hill Legacys Rowdy Dancer. He is son of our National Grand Champion stallion Lucky Four Silvers Rebel Legacy and also his dam is a National Top Ten Champion. He measure 31.5 inches. His filly Gander Hill Dancers Jitterbug, who we sold to Justine Melvin, is a year old and measure 26 3/4 inches and she is a very impressive show horse. He has produced some extremely nice foals.






Aubrey


----------



## Robin_C (Jul 24, 2005)

This is our small stallion, Lou Gin Dancing in the Rain, who has been lightly shown but has several national titles. I will be showing him at the AMHA World SHow in AOTE and Amie Sr Stallions. At 32" I thought he would have trouble breeding my tall mares, but he proved me wrong. We have 3 lovely mares bred to him for 2006 foals. Beamer is Egyptian King bred on the top side (Payoff) and the maternal side is Fire and Ice.






Robin C


----------



## lovable minis (Jul 24, 2005)

This was our little guy, Kalideoscope. He was 30 1/2 inches. Sadly he has passed away.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 24, 2005)

Here's Dude - he's nearly 3 and only 27"! sadly for us, we've reluctantly decided to part with him to get a louder colored colt...






his webpage is here:

Dude's Page


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jul 24, 2005)

This was Ozzy, taken in March after his first clip of the year, but his ears and muzzle were unclipped. He is 30" yearling, but he hasn't grown AT ALL this year. He's been 30" since I measured him at the beginning of the year.






Ozzy's natural color is a very very dark bay.


----------



## luvmycritters (Jul 24, 2005)

This is my 29.7 inch stallion Meadowridges Nakota Wind. The same pic. that's in my avatar - working on getting some more current ones!


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jul 24, 2005)

Not a good pic I know, but my herd sire, in fat and sassy shape...Stormy






And the yearling stallion I sold...Deuce...looks high in the rump in this picture, but don't think he is in person.


----------



## Cathy_H (Jul 24, 2005)

This is our Buck Echo son, Little King Echo's Omega... He is 31 1/4 inches tall. I've always wished he was two inches taller........... Since we have sold down to two mini broodmares we really don't need a stallion so we've thought of selling him... Thing is he is the one that the grand kids are riding now. He is such a gentle man & a joy to have around so we are in no hurry to sell him...... If someone comes along & wants him & I KNOW they will give him a great home then I may.......


----------



## starminis (Jul 24, 2005)

WOW...VERY nice boys....












Keep posting them.


----------



## Tobey (Jul 24, 2005)

Here is my 29" stallion Phantom-he has a great pedigree including Boones Little Buckaroo and Boones Little Andy. He is such a honey--wouldn't trade him for anything


----------



## Lacey (Jul 24, 2005)

This is my boy, LM Hawks Great Gatsby. I absolutely adore this horse, he is beautiful and an absolute love! He is a little under 32" and is for sale.

Gatsby


----------



## Vicky Texas (Jul 24, 2005)

We have several for sale. I am sorry, I do not know how to post pictures.

But they are listed on our Sale page.

http://www.geocities.com/highchaparalmini/05forsale.html

Our herd sires are a Egyptian King son 28" blue roan, and Leopard Appaloosa

Stallion 33 to 34". We have a colt Gabriel Wings who I would not trade the world

for. If there was only one horse in this world for me, it would be Gabriel. He will

one day take the place of his sire. But he will have some big shoes or hoofs to fill.

How do you post pictures using the Photo Bucket.. how do I get there?

Vicky


----------



## Songcatcher (Jul 24, 2005)

Here are my two.

Bears Snips Illustration AMHA/AMHR 31.75 inches. He is my main herd sire at present. He carries Tobiano and Splash. He has two blue eyes and the nicest disposition you could ask for.











And this is Songcatchers Little Bitty - AMHA/AMHR 27.75 inches (at 14 months).

I had planned to keep Little Bitty as a stallion, but my two smallest mares (that I really need a tiny stallion for) are his mother and sister.











The bottom picture has been reversed so that he would be facing the text on my Sales Page.


----------



## Dona (Jul 24, 2005)

Here's our two little guys.

LTDs Moonstruck is 30.5" shown here with his 2005 son "Kickapoo's Apache Moon"






and this is our tiny 27" stallion "Mustardseed Legionaire's Destiny". Destiny is a son of the great Legionaire!


----------



## Erica (Jul 24, 2005)

Here is my little guy, Little Kings B T Buck Bandito, who is a 30.5" smutty buckskin pinto son of National grand Champion, Ima Boones Little Buckeroo. He is a young stallion and already a Multi National Champion producer. And I love this guys consistancy in his offspring. Almost all of this guys foals have stayed about 31-32, which is great as I prefer them in that 31-34" range and my two other stallions are 34".


----------



## NMMack (Jul 24, 2005)

Here is our little Rowdy/Buckeroo 26" yearling stallion, Silhouttes' Ima Rowdy Buckeroo (barn name: Hot Shot!), next to his 35" buddy! He has NO idea that he is smaller!










Nancy


----------



## New_Image (Jul 24, 2005)

Here is my only stallion, Brewers Classic Eclipse AMHA/AMHR 31" tall


----------



## okla-paints (Jul 24, 2005)

wow all these little guys are so nice

this is my little man he is 29in

Smokey is a black/roan and is a 5year old


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2005)

Here is my under 32" Stallion.

Whitneyvilles Dandy Neon Moon (NFCS Dandys Moon Man X NFC Dandy Shonna)


----------



## Joyce (Jul 24, 2005)

I have 3 small stallions but don't know how to post pictures or have a Web Site.

One of the stallions is in my Breeders Connect ad in CT. If anyone is willing to post them for me, email me at [email protected]

and I will send them to you.

Thanks, Joyce


----------



## Jennie_07 (Jul 24, 2005)

Wow, very nice stallions,


----------



## starminis (Jul 24, 2005)

They ALL look GREAT ! !

I wish I had a little stallion to post....


----------



## Marty (Jul 24, 2005)

Here comes Nick. He's Blue Boy breeding and his daddy is a reserve national champion. He's totally cool.

He doesn't go to shows because we don't hafta or wanna most of the time, and he is happy and just hangs out here with me.

There's not a lot of chance that anyone could get him away from me either and people have tried.


----------



## CountryHaven (Jul 24, 2005)

This is 'Darth', our little 29" black stallion. He was for sale, but we decided to keep him. He's such a great little guy.






This is Beemer. It's a horrible shot of him though, I really have to get out and get a good pic of him. He's our 27.5" black stallion, absolutely not for sale, lol.






This is Country Havens Hot Shot, one of our colts from this year, by Kaykay's little 29" stallion Havenbrook Encore's Hot Tamale, who is for sale, and should stay under 32".


----------



## Charlotte (Jul 24, 2005)

Well Starminis, exactly HOW LITTLE were you thinking ????



LOL

Here is our senior stallion........25 1/2", Lucky 17 Cowboy






And our 'big' stallion, 29 1/2", Star Skipper






And I have to say, THERE ARE SOME AWSOME STALLIONS PICTURED HERE! CONGRATULATIONS to all the owners who are using these little horses to take our breed forward!








Oh, I have a few colts for sale? they will be stallions one day





Charlotte


----------



## Jill (Jul 24, 2005)

[SIZE=13pt]WELL, he is now a gelding but up until March of this year, he was a stallion and showed pretty succesfully as a stallion. Here is *Triple H Derby Day Miracle*, who stands 31.25"[/SIZE]




















​




And here is my "new little boy", *Erica's Gone and DunIT*, a gray-grullo colt who is a grandson of both BTU and Yellow Diamond Little Feather, and a great-grandson of Hemlock Brooks Egyptian King. DunIT's sire is Erica's gorgeous *BANDITO* pictured above. He is only a weanling now but is expected to mature 32" or under. I do not have any plans to geld DunIT.

















​


----------



## Ginny (Jul 24, 2005)

Here is our little guy... this is CCMF I'm All That (aka Bad Bad). He's a yearling now and we have him in with his own herd of mares (they are already bred to another stallion) and their babies so that he can learn manners, etc. He's the only stallion in that pasture and he's loving it! He's taking this year off of showing to be a horse but we'll be bringing him back out as a two year old. He'll mature around 29 or 30".






He's not for sale though as he will be a future herd sire for us.

Ginny Long


----------



## Margaret (Jul 24, 2005)

This is my 30 " champagne stallion, Prince... He will be 24months in September, but this is what he looks like this year.


----------



## wpsellwood (Jul 24, 2005)

Indian Peaks Midnight Express 30 inches tall, I suppose most of horses are for sale


----------



## Nancy (Jul 24, 2005)

Here is one of my under 31 stallions. This is Renegade he is 29.50.





And here are the last 2 of his 6 colts these 2 should finish under 30" and all 6 are being tested for the homozygous tobiano gene.








the last picture is not a colt but I couldn't resist putting this little filly she looked so cute behind the rock.LOL

Sorry


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 24, 2005)

Joy,

How is this for an under 32" stallion. We just measured Ditto at 31.25". Thank you so much for letting him come live with us.







Here is a picture of our 32" appy stallion






Blaze is 29.5 inches






and one that is 31" that carries the LWO gene, but we're still waiting for him to arrive from AL.

Stephanie


----------



## Jill (Jul 24, 2005)

wpsellwood said:


> ... I suppose most of horses are for sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[SIZE=11pt][/SIZE]

_Actually_, that's not true here! A big name farm was interested in buying DunIT. Erica told the lady that she didn't think I'd sell, but she would ask me. She was right, no way! AND I haven't even met DunIT yet. *Imagine* what he'll be worth once I do actually get to know him





Regarding him, I feel like if I let him go now, I'd always regret it. I wasn't looking for a new colt when I saw pictures of DunIT but had a huge feeling if I didn't at least try and buy him from Erica, he'd be one I'd remember and wish about for decades.


----------



## starminis (Jul 24, 2005)

CONGRATS... to ALL ...

I have seen sooooo many VERY nice stallions.



I don't see very many nice little stallions were I live. Most are 32 and up. ( which mine are in that hight )





There is a place for BIG and LITTLE stallions.... I like ALL sizes of miniatures. It seems like the little stallion quality is getting better and better EVERY year. Or am I wrong?

A big thank you to all of the miniature horse breeders/owners for improving this wounderfull breed every year.

Thank you to the breeders/owners that geld the good ones , so the youth can have GREAT geldings to show. I gelded a nice stallion so my daughter would have a GREAT gelding. She has won alot with that LITTLE gelding this year... and they have several more years to spend together.

Once again THANK YOU ALL for showing off your little stallions.


----------



## hairicane (Jul 24, 2005)

Here are 2 overo/overo carrier blue eyed Gold Melody Boy bred approx 31" studs we have- Ranger and Frankie. Both proven, producing nice quality foals and overos! We have several pretty small colts too!!!!

Well dang it my picture acct is not working! Will post them later if it starts working again or u can see them on my stallions page at----

www.hairicane.com


----------



## wpsellwood (Jul 24, 2005)

OOOPPPPS, I meant to say, most of OUR horses are for sale. I was hurrying.


----------



## REO (Jul 24, 2005)

Our boys are all under 32".

STALLION PAGE

I love seeing all the boys!


----------



## vvf (Jul 24, 2005)

The first 2 are both around 28" and they are both 2 year olds.






_*Jones Call Me Phoenix*_






_*Ericas Brass Band*_

Last is our ol boy _*Valley View Jet Stream*_ 31" (and 23 years old)


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jul 24, 2005)

Love that VVJet Stream...he is beautiful and doesn't show his age at all!


----------



## minimama (Jul 24, 2005)

Here are my boys!

Los Doradas Buckeroos Gold Echo






All 31.75 inches of him. Silver buckskin.

And our newest boy,

Tibbs Zephyr Buck Too

he is a yearling and 28 inches.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Jul 24, 2005)

Here's my little guy. He's a 30" rowdy bred boy & just a sweet boy,honestly, I cannot say enough about his foals! Sadly in order to show I am selling my last two Overo's that I have, Rogue included. He will make someone else very happy! I am really looking foward to next years foals by him, they should be incredible, and hopefully wildly marked. (Finger's crossed.



)


----------



## wpsellwood (Jul 24, 2005)

Valley View Jet Stream is the sire of Midnight Express' dam!!! I see where he gets his beautiful head from!

Do you mind if I would print his picture to add to Express' book???


----------



## attwoode (Jul 25, 2005)

Here is my 28" Buck Echo grandson.


----------



## Sheri Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Here is

Carousel Sudden Eclipse He is about 31" and has 1 blue eye and is homozygous











This is Iles Spotted Blue Illusion a yearling and about 29.75" He has blue eyes






This Just Spunky he is now gelded and I am awaiting his very last foal any day. He is about 28.75"


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Jul 25, 2005)

Thats my new colt!! he should well stay under 32''! I will be surprised if he passes 30''!!

-Gage-


----------



## ClickMini (Jul 25, 2005)

Mountain Meadows Alladdin, 29 3/4", by Century Farms Bey Masquerade out of GG Cleopatra. Not for sale, nope, uh uh. Not never.



He's my boy!


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Jul 25, 2005)

Here is Phantom. Measured at his last show at 31.75" as a two year old. Syndi doesn't think he'll get over 32" maybe 32.25"


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jul 25, 2005)

FINALLY!!!

After days (well, at least two hours



) of wrestling with blooming Photobucket!!!

This is Spotlights Blue Messiah (believe me I did not pick his name!!!) He is 29 1/2"- I know I make him look bigger but you must remember I am a Hobbit!!! I am all sure you know Rabbit, but I have to put the old boy on anyway, cos I am proud of him






Rabbits "posh" name is Shadowplay Might Atom" he is 28" to the withers and 26 years old.


----------



## AS IF BY MAGIC (Jul 25, 2005)

MANAGED TO GET THEM ON THERE !! NOW YOU CAN TEACH ME !!

MY TWO STALLIONS - SHADOWPLAY EPSOM DOWNS (DERBY) & SHADOWPLAY SUPERSTAR CARILLION, ARE BOTH BY RABBIT.... PLEASE PLEASE EXCUSE PICS...on web page..

REMEMBER WE MEASURE TO WITHERS NOT LAST HAIR ON MANE. SO YOU COULD PROABLY TAKE AT LEAST ANOTHER INCH OFF ?!

WWW.glenhollow.co.uk


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jul 25, 2005)

Lillian that is not a link- put a link on- and you can lift those photos straight onto here, anyway, AND STOP SHOUTING We can hear you!! Did you get the photos I sent you??


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jul 25, 2005)

This Lillian's Carillion- 31" to the withers.


----------



## Asia (Jul 25, 2005)

This is my Buck Echo grandson. He is 29 1/2" tall.

He has enough personallity for 10 horses. He produces very tiny refined babies with beautiful heads and great conformation. The trouble is he down sizes his foal too much for my breeding program.


----------



## Al B (Jul 25, 2005)

This little yearling is just 28". He's on our sales page if you're interested. Willow Crest Farm


----------



## CharmedMinis (Jul 25, 2005)

Both of my stallions are under 32.........so here they are.

This is 29.75" Heartland's Peppy's Pride. He is a Bond Peppy Power son and is 11 years old. He's the smallest horse I have, and he has the Biggest personality















This is 31.25" Frichnick's Black Cloud. He's an East Acres Golden Jubilee grandson. He is 6 years old and allthough it doesn't show well in this picture (it was November he had the beginnings of a winter coat), he is extremely refined with a huge trot. He was just DNA tested to be smokey black.


----------



## vvf (Jul 25, 2005)

wpsellwood said:


> Valley View Jet Stream is the sire of Midnight Express' dam!!!  I see where he gets his beautiful head from!
> Do you mind if I would print his picture to add to Express' book???
> 
> 432615[/snapback]
> ​


Sure you can


----------



## Buckskin gal (Jul 25, 2005)

I am so glad you started this thread and so many nice small stallions have been pictured. [i have one too but still haven't figured out the picture thing.] Sometimes I wonder if the smallness of the miniature horses will stay a priority with so many larger shetland/mini horses in the AMHR show rings and judges putting them up. I do hope that people will keep trying for that most perfect miniature. I too hope that AMHA don't raise their size limit because they can be the ones to keep the miniature as was probably intended at the start. Mary



starminis said:


> My husband and I were just talking about stallions. We have 3 stallion 33.5 and up.  But we don't have a little stallion. We are looking at buying a little stallion and were woundering what everyone had in their barn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wildoak (Jul 25, 2005)

This is our 30" Dippers Duffy son, Marks Duffys Affirmed Royalty as a yearling. He gets new photos this year



. He's been an outstanding sire for us, almost all of his babies have gone Top Ten.






And this is What A Follys Beau Brommell, 27.5" stallion by Egyptian Kings Keepsake. He's an AMHA National Top Ten stallion Jr and Sr, and he _is_ for sale.

I also have a weanling Affirmed Royalty son who will looks just like his daddy and mature probably about 29", and is for sale. His full sister is a World Top Ten mare.

Jan


----------



## minimule (Jul 25, 2005)

All 4 of my stallions are under 32".

Sr stallion, Sequoia Alfalfas Hot Tamale, 31.5", 5 yrs






Sr stallion, Sequoia Mega Mime, 29", 3 yrs






Jr. stallion, Little Americas Terrific Blaze, 31", 2 yrs (not a good picture)






Jr. stallion, Sagebrush Tamales Full Throttle, 26", weanling. Should mature 31"-32" and could be for sale.


----------



## Buckskin gal (Jul 25, 2005)

This is Triple K's Dun It All...no he isn't a dun, Tami just thought he was when he was a foal so was misnamed. He is a 30 inch palomino and sweet as can be. Mary


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 25, 2005)

Here's ours... 32"... BHF Pride in Technicolor


----------



## Alisha514 (Jul 25, 2005)

Well here is my 32" AMHA/AMHR stallion. He is 3 yrs old. DB Lil Shadow Man. Looking foward to his first baby anytime now.






Alisha


----------



## Robin1 (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm a little late here but, here is my 27.25" grandson of both Little Kings Debonaire and Bond Cracker Crumble C, he is Desert Golds Dust Devil. I am considering selling him to the right home. He produces fantastic foals.






This is Roys Toy Snippets Feature 29.75" son of Bond Snippet. He is an AMHA Champion, recipient of the Supreme Event Horse Award, multi Top Ten winner, and sire of Multi Top Ten winners. Can you tell I like him.






Robin


----------



## yankee_minis (Jul 26, 2005)

Here is our stallion-- 28.5" -- Double Ks Little Dude. He is 5 and has been driving for 3 years.





















He's kinda chubby in the last pic. It has been so dang hot that we haven't had a chance to drive him!


----------



## Minihorsehugs (Jul 26, 2005)

I have three stallions that are for sale if you are interested, they are all under 32" and have a show career as well. They have all been handled dailey. Vermilyea Farms Rowdys Crossfire, 29", one blue eye





The next one is Crossfires 2004 colt, very loud pinto, two blue eyes Vanity Grove Farms Painted Fire





Then we have a Boones Buckaroo grandson, Boones Toy Hot Shot, 31.75", nice golden buckskin


----------



## RHAMinis (Jul 26, 2005)

Below are a couple of our stallions at Rocking Horse Acres that are under 32 inches.

First is Nikki at 29.5 inches






Next is our new addition - Private Terms - at 30.5 inches


----------



## miniapp (Jul 26, 2005)

Here is our stallion: RGR's Pale Warrior, a VanLo's Paleface son.... he is a super horse to have around, quiet, kind and a fun horse to show.... he is 31 1/2" tall...











Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jul 26, 2005)

Here is our newest stallion:

BLUE ICE SUPREME EXTREME









I said I wasn't going to get anymore stallions but this guy just caught my eye, he is like my dream stallion. The only thing thats missing is a blaze. He is out of Flaby's Supreme and 25% Arensoa breeding. He is a yearling at 32" probably will get to 34" but just had to share lol.


----------



## Miniv (Jul 26, 2005)

GOOD GRIEF!



Talk about a line up of beautiful LITTLE BOYS!

It was a pleasure to scroll through and see such handsome fellows!

MA


----------



## starminis (Jul 27, 2005)

I agree Miniv.... VERY nice line up of beautiful LITTLE BOYS!

Keep posting the little ones. I LOVE it. SHOW OFF THOSE LITTLE BOYS ! !






Still looking at stallions.

I love the BIG BOYS also. I mostly see BIG BOYS and I enjoy looking at the little boys. There is a need and demand for ALL hights. Heck I love them ALL big and small


----------



## SBrown (Jul 27, 2005)

Most of our stallions are under 32"...........

Mountain Meadow Playboy Lucky Stryk - 31.75"






Cross Country Call Me Awesome - 31"






Yashica Light Vant Huttenest - 30.25"






Bond Peppy Power - 30"


----------



## SBrown (Jul 27, 2005)

More of our small stallions.........

Little King Salute Supreme - 31.75"






Little Kings Bay Buckeroo - 30"






Thousand Oaks Conquistadors Caballero - 31.5" (FOR SALE)


----------

